# Yellow Lab Scratching



## iandtm (Nov 30, 2008)

one of my recently accquired labs is occasionally rubbing its side on the sand substrate - is this normal? Or does she have some parasite?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It depends on how often she / he is doing the flashing...

Occasional flashing is normal, but if you witness the same fish doing it more than a couple of times in a row, you might have some problems.

Without more information, it's very hard to say.

How long has the tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?


----------



## iandtm (Nov 30, 2008)

The tank has been up for about 5 days.

I had been checking the water daily - since I could not do a fishless cycle. The tank has eco complete sand and sponge mud from another filter - and eveything had been at 0.

Anyway after posting I found something about the water chemsitry and I did a check - my ammonia had gone from 0 to 0.25 - so I just did 40% water change. and will check everything again later tonight.

it's only the one fish and they have done it several times - it's tank mates seem fine.

Ammonia was 0 now 0.25 - have not checked since water chnage
nitrite 0
nitrate 10
KH7
GH 11
Ph 8.1


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

My mbuna flash here and there. Most of the time i have notice a male doing it in front of a female..maybe trying to impress her?


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

well if the lab keeps doing it. simply get ahold of some sort of ich treatment and treat before you have an out break.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

letstalkfish said:


> well if the lab keeps doing it. simply get ahold of some sort of ich treatment and treat before you have an out break.


No, do not do this on a _5 day old tank_! You don't want to add meds unless you have NO other choice.

You may find it necessary to do more than one water change a day...Keep a very close eye on those water parameters, and do them as needed. This is the problem with adding fish you plan to keep to an uncycled tank...It can turn into a lot of work, but if you stay on top of things, your fish might come out of it okay.

The yellow lab is likely flashing due to the rise in ammonia. If left unattended, it can do long term damage to the internal organs of your fish.

You might also pick up some Prime if you aren't using that for your dechlorinator already...It will aid in detoxifying that ammonia. When you do a water change, add enough for the full volume of the tank rather than just the amount of water you change out.

Good luck!


----------



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

What if ammonia is Ok, 0.25? I have similar issue with 1 fish. Tank cycled recently. Sorry to hi-jack thread.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

0.25 is not OK IMO


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah ammonia at .25 is bad. I would change the water and add in some amquel plus with the water change.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You may need to do multiple water changes daily. Your tank is cycling, and this is really serious for the fish and their long term health, if they survive the cycle.

Prime will detoxify ammonia, as well.

Monitor your water and do changes as needed. You don't want any reading at all for ammonia and nitrites. Both should be zero to be safe for the fish.


----------

